# R3 or S5?



## simonblaine (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello,

I am an owner of a 2012 RS, the RS has cracking on the bottom bracket and the frame is being warrantied by cervelo. 

My options for the replacement are a 2014 R3 or a 2012 red and white S5 (or other options with upgrade charges to me which I'm not interested in). 

I am interested in opinions as to which would be the best option? I dont race often, but I have been told I'm a powerful rider and I enjoy pushing the pace over shorter distances. 75% of my rides are solo of 50km or less, I am in my late 30's and not at the start of a budding cycling career, so this bike will need to be comfortable. 

My concerns: Keeping the R5 white frame clean, this is the second 2012 frame I've has warrantied (seriously), have they fixed the BB problem on the Rs/R3?

Thanks


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd get the 2014 R3.
-Squoval 3
-internal cabling

The BB should have been fixed with BBright.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

No question, 2014 R3. They fixed BB issue on the 2013 R3.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a 2012 S5 and I love it. Fast and fun. Handles great. I s comfy on long rides also.


----------



## bamxiv (Jul 11, 2013)

+1 on S5


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

I have the 2012 r5 vwd 12lbs and a 2013 S5 15lbs with 808/404, I only put about 600 miles on the R5 and ending up selling it. now my S5 is turning 3 yr old this Dec and still loving every moment every time I ride it, it's fast and plenty stiff on any climb, and its fast !


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

simonblaine said:


> I am in my late 30's and not at the start of a budding cycling career, *so this bike will need to be comfortabl*e.


I was at a dealer last month and the tech told me (and showed me the catalog) that Cervelo will imminently announce their C3 and C5 Endurance bikes. Rumors state mid-December.

From what I recall, the C3 shares many components of the R3 disc, but the frame is more upright and endurance oriented ala Cannondale Synapse etc.


----------

